# RuneScape Login Server Offline?



## DownStev713Aol (Jun 4, 2007)

yo wats up with runescape like it says unable to connect, login server offline

and ther is no ppl in the worlds

this is happening at 8:34 USA Suncook, NH

P.S. I am a lvl 47 in rs add me

Sum1 tell me Y?

_Ss55goku713_


----------



## magicalan (Jun 9, 2007)

how can you like runescape lol
its the most patetic game i ever seen play world of warcraft or tibia


----------



## ddd04195 (Jul 5, 2007)

try a differnet server there all the same probly a problem with jagex


----------



## joe 10820071 (Jul 15, 2007)

Runescape login server down today


----------



## sir hq (Jul 15, 2007)

RS Servers are down and i need to do some training!!!!!!!!!

This sucks..:down: 

Anyone know why...?


----------



## Laurie52 (Jul 11, 2004)

Games Servers go down for many reasons.

Mostly for maintance reasons. Otherwise, it's upgrading something. Occasionally it is a glitch and rarely worse.


I really LOVE RuneScape registerees. They keep mixing up the Offical Website for RUNE for one of theirs.

It ain't.


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

i agree somethings wrong at first i thought that is was just server updates but i noticed that there were no advertisments on any of the pages that were up, then when i went to the forums my cpu was flooded with 150 blank pages. so im wandering if they have been hacked or worse shut completely down for good.


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

lol i was at rock crabs following a nub around and ksing him
hes cursin like a sailor,all of a sudden im offline
yeah somethings gotta be wrong :downr they are updating to the new visual thingys:up:


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> i agree somethings wrong at first i thought that is was just server updates but i noticed that there were no advertisments on any of the pages that were up, then when i went to the forums my cpu was flooded with 150 blank pages. so im wandering if they have been hacked or worse shut completely down for good.


knowing rs2's security i highly doubt they were hacked
they wouldnt shut down for good either because then there would be tons of lawsuits due to not being able to play what you paid for(members)
credit card subsribers would be screwed over because theyd never be able to cancel it
i doubt it will be down for long

get it?
if you go to http://www.runescape.com/ you will see at the top that there are 347 people playing
that means that they are fixing the servers
those 347 people playing are jagex mods and player mods


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

good point but there's still not a reason for being down rs always tells us when there updating or anything else and what really get me is even when there updating the ads, the fourms, and hiscores are still up there is nothing at this point, just the normal how to get started pages.


----------



## ndckweaver (Jun 13, 2008)

How much longer I wonder, no ones got a clue as to whats going on?


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> good point but there's still not a reason for being down rs always tells us when there updating or anything else and what really get me is even when there updating the ads, the fourms, and hiscores are still up there is nothing at this point, just the normal how to get started pages.


im not sure if this is for everybody but when i try to go anywhere except "existing user",it wont load
yet again,there may have been a server error and if they didnt fix it asap like they are doing now then it could have escalated into a much larger problem
:up:

~Master Thief~


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

not sure what the 346 is but i just noticed the rs classic up but i still cant login.


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

ndckweaver said:


> How much longer I wonder, no ones got a clue as to whats going on?


i have a theory above that staes what might be going on
it was my first quote to trunks


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> not sure what the 346 is but i just noticed the rs classic up but i still cant login.


rsc hasnt worked in quite a few days for me
i foresaw a server shutdown coming it shouldnt be a long shutdown
i believe the maximum would be 1 week
but who knows..could be 30 minutes,could be 30 years


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

i can get to the server start up page but its still saying offline


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> i can get to the server start up page but its still saying offline


that is for me aswell


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

i just knew not to stop playin WoW but nooooo i had to try somthing different and now that im hooked i cant play lol


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> i just knew not to stop playin WoW but nooooo i had to try somthing different and now that im hooked i cant play lol


you know being "hooked" to a game isnt good for you
ive played rs since rsc but ive never been at a point where im hooked
good luck with that
i suggest going outside for a while or taking a nap


----------



## Reflux (Jun 13, 2008)

DAmnit wtf is wrong with it... they better be changin wildy back to normal


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

im not that hooked its just better the many other mmorpgs that ive played lol


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

what was the normal wildy like?


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

i jst looked at it agian nope still offline


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

I found out why its down. Runescape announced that the servers power was shutdown. At their HQ (lol), and they well be back up soon.


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

darktrunkssj said:


> what was the normal wildy like?


carzy fun and hard to do mages guild.


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

thats good maybe it wont be down too much longer 


Doom doom doom doom do do do dooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey whts ur rs account name mines anl1235 im a noob lol not really i havent ben on rune scape a long time


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

After its back on if ur a non mem go to free play world 38, that way no one wil use f2p and we can make it easier to do stuff. Oh and also im in the wildy fighting the classic way. You can only fight other people when your near the reverant ghosts.


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

back in the day where wildy was normal, and you could actually merchant


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

not meaning to brag but,im lvl 112 with full bandos and a zamorak godsword


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

thats cool if anyone wants to add me user name is darktrunkssj:up:


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

im level 7 woop noob and happy of it loollll


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

im a noob my highest skill is mining and its 62 all 3 stats are 45 lol


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

u guys members im a girl by the way


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

lvl 112 ahahhahaha noob ive seen 160 with armadayle and sara god sword, plus with all skills maxed


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

highest skills are 99 str 99 thieving 99 magic
and ive done all quests


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

symore467 said:


> lvl 112 ahahhahaha noob ive seen 160 with armadayle and sara god sword, plus with all skills maxed


your the nub
lvl 138 is the maximum level
gtfo you loser


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

ilike bein a noob i dont know where to go


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

so who's all members here *raise hand* i am!!!!!!



DRAGONZORD...... just thought id throw that out there!


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

im not


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

members pwns


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

so ur not a member xkriskillahx


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah they pwn and they really pwn when there free!!!


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

no,i am a member


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

this flippen sucks i hate u guys jk lol


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

symore467 said:


> I found out why its down. Runescape announced that the servers power was shutdown. At their HQ (lol), and they well be back up soon.


what is the link for this so called "hq"?


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

oh the cheatin hq


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

runehq.com


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

no their hq where they work in UK.


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

ive said it one and ill say it again man i love being a turtle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

lol u sound lik a whit kid at my school


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

white


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

yes u can get to 160 depending on what world your in look at the runescape in game screen shots.


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello i seen you talking about Runescape I was on went it went offline too it also seems that Fun Orb Is Offline too?!?


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

i havent been a kid for a little while now but as a wise man once said it might be oldschool but it still gets the job done.......DOOM!


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

Im a level 90 with 99 wc But I was working on getting 99 magic at the moment it went offline


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

ok i have answers,my friend is a jagex mod and i emailed him and this is what i got

hey mazda42,
yeah unfortunately
we arent too sure on when its gonna be back online
i do know that its not gonna be today or even anytime soon
why dont you play maplestory with me?

Date: Fri, 13 Jun 2008 10:02:33 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: Runescape servers have crashed big time??
To: [email protected]

Hey Core Shadow,

rs2 servers have crashed??
your a jagex mod right,do you know when they will be back up?

mazda42


----------



## B_Ben_00 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think there's something wrong, but it isn't something big,
they just don't want people in the worlds so they can watch themselves what's wrong and how they fix it.

Maybe they just can't find what's wrong, so they don't put anything on the homepage, because they just don't know what it is.


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

im a teen


----------



## clemson456 (Jun 13, 2008)

Runescape server crashed . When I try to log in it won't let me!


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

they put something on the front page


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

i guess ill go and grab a beer sense it seems this sever may be down all day dam


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

on rs2 front page!


RuneScape Server Problems Telstra, one of our service providers, is currently experiencing technical difficulties. As a result, you will not be able to access the RuneScape game and a number of our website features. We apologise for any inconvenience caused, and we are assured our service provider is working hard to rectify this fault.


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

ben do u kno my sister michelle


----------



## symore467 (Jun 13, 2008)

i know go on their page they just annoucned it was their internet provider telstra. Now anyway your friend isnt a moderator stop making up fake dreams freak.


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

also

there are now 0 people online!


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

well ummm not sure what to say about runescape now...........


----------



## runescape rocks (Jun 13, 2008)

Man This is totally silly! Why Would Runescape suddenly just log off!
Those 357 players there on the main are the Jagex mods and players mods working and installing all kinds of weird stuff!


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

symore467 said:


> i know go on their page they just annoucned it was their internet provider telstra. Now anyway your friend isnt a moderator stop making up fake dreams freak.


go on and message him

heres his email

[email protected]
ask him yourself

dont think its my email cuz mine is [email protected]


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

wtf they better reimbers me for this lost time god dam it i need to be online 
THey Vucked Me out of a Party Drop before when i dropped 8 mill in loggs they did an update


----------



## clemson456 (Jun 13, 2008)

XKriskillahX,

I looked at what you posted, and if you look at the E-Mails you are doing something fake.


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey! it's on the front page and if anyone needs a clan chat to go to talk then go to : (skill chat x) and tell them that i refered u (i hve hi str) =P


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

Telstra is Australian, but Jagex is British?


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

jagex is in the uk
i believe it is atleast


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe, Jagex uses international sources? idk but tbh idc I JUST WANT RS BACK!~ =þ


----------



## clemson456 (Jun 13, 2008)

Go to http://www.runescape.com/ and look at the thing at the near top of the page, it reads:RuneScape Server Problems 
Telstra, one of our service providers, is currently experiencing technical difficulties. As a result, you will not be able to access the RuneScape game and a number of our website features. We apologise for any inconvenience caused, and we are assured our service provider is working hard to rectify this fault.

If you can read


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

So has Anyone Figured Out My Runescape Name Secret???


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

lol maybe they want us to go outside and enjoy nature....


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Ooh your quick we only figured that out on like the 3rd page 


If you can read


----------



## xkriskillahx (Jun 13, 2008)

ehh you people bore me,ima go surfin


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Arghghgh this is annoying !


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Runescape name secret?


----------



## clemson456 (Jun 13, 2008)

RuneScape Server Problems 
Telstra, one of our service providers, is currently experiencing technical difficulties. As a result, you will not be able to access the RuneScape game and a number of our website features. We apologise for any inconvenience caused, and we are assured our service provider is working hard to rectify this fault.


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

what Runescape name secret??!??


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

OK!!!! clamson r u retarted we figured that [email protected]@#!?#[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

kamehameha its the secret name lol


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

Read My Name Backwards lol


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

dloobyhavoc?


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

BloodyHavoc


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

WTF? whats dlobbyhavoc?


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

bloody havoc


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds like a strange porno


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Now there are 0 people playing :/


----------



## covahydoolb (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats What I cause When I cut U with My Bandos Beech


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

thats noobish is that supposed to be funny?!


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

rofl bandos can u even afford rune?


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

i hate fourms is there a place like yahoo chat or something so we dont have to keep board clicking lol


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Can i get a "Wtf is going on?"


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm, WoW Australia also uses Telstra


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

wtf is going on?


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

i wonder if telstra has a website?!


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

well i am getting bored


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm.. this sucks.


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

dude telstra is a web where u can buy comp. accesories and [email protected][email protected][email protected]#???$?#?!??~??#[email protected][email protected][email protected]??!#[email protected]?#[email protected]?#[email protected]#[email protected]?#[email protected][email protected]#??!


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

yup they have a web site


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

well i think i am going to the beach


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Dew they yews big pond?


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

of foxtell austar!


----------



## Puremoney (Jun 13, 2008)

yes if you got to runescape home page it will tell you that there having errors im guessing that they wont have it up for a while but who knows


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont have a clue


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

but i wish it would open so i dont have to go out in the rain


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 is how many times i am going to punch myself if runescape telstra doesn't fix it in the next hour!


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

well if its not up in 20 minutes i am leaving


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

abuse


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

this is outrageously cray-zee!


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

They have an international server website.


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

*bursts into song* Go go power rangers do do do do do go go power rangers you mighty morphin power rangers!


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Its [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

we should all fly to wherever and start a riot we want rs not this bs


----------



## Mi guy pwns (Jun 13, 2008)

Runescape is working now!!! every1 add me : i hve hi str!!


----------



## Owned Nerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Omfg it's back up !


----------



## otrebla11 (Jun 13, 2008)

back up! go world 38 all f2p


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

sweet


----------



## imthmn69 (Jun 13, 2008)

bye


----------



## darktrunkssj (Jun 13, 2008)

well if anyone want to add me un is darktrunkssj


----------



## anl1235 (Jun 13, 2008)

lol power rangers noo go spider pig spider pig does whtever a spiter pig does does he climb fro a lim no he cant cause hes a pig LUCAS IS A SPIDER PIG WOOP


----------



## Puremoney (Jun 13, 2008)

hu i guess they were working on it hard to get it back up


----------



## Puremoney (Jun 13, 2008)

well good thing if any body wants to add me its puremoneypk2


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

Really...who plays runescape? Maybe it was the big update with the graphics? Probably, get a real game you little nerd.


----------

